# Kanji help please



## Krouton (Mar 14, 2021)

Hello looking for some new projects to fix up and found this Nakiri. No identifying information in the post, can anyone help translate this for me?


----------



## Captain. Monke (Mar 14, 2021)

Those kanjis are 関孫六 (I think)


----------



## Captain. Monke (Mar 14, 2021)

I think the pronunciation of that brand is "Seki Magoroku" (means the sixth grandson in direct translation). 
How old is it?


----------



## Captain. Monke (Mar 14, 2021)

It's brand from Kai Corporation (貝印株式會社) (Shun 旬 is also one of the brands in that company).
I don't think they still do engrave kanjis on their knives anymore, the Seki Magoroku kanjis are all painted kanjis by laser just like Shun.


----------



## Krouton (Mar 14, 2021)

Captain. Monke said:


> It's brand from Kai Corporation (貝印株式會社) (Shun 旬 is also one of the brands in that company).
> I don't think they still do engrave kanjis on their knives anymore, the Seki Magoroku kanjis are all painted kanjis by laser just like Shun.


Thank you for your help! When I read your second reply I was wondering if it was the Kai Corp because I've seen those Kai Seki Magoroku knives with the black and metal handles around. Nice to have the confirmation.


----------



## Captain. Monke (Mar 23, 2021)

Krouton said:


> Thank you for your help! When I read your second reply I was wondering if it was the Kai Corp because I've seen those Kai Seki Magoroku knives with the black and metal handles around. Nice to have the confirmation.


No problem


----------



## KenHash (Mar 23, 2021)

Captain. Monke said:


> It's brand from Kai Corporation (貝印株式會社) (Shun 旬 is also one of the brands in that company).
> I don't think they still do engrave kanjis on their knives anymore, the Seki Magoroku kanjis are all painted kanjis by laser just like Shun.



Just for good orders sake, that 會 hasn't been used since the 1940s and has been replaced with 会.

*貝印株式会社 | kai corporation*


----------

